# Cloudland Canyon SP



## AM1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone camp there? We went yesterday afternoon to scout out some places for this summer. Looks awesome. Thoughts?


----------



## jtm402 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's been a while since I've been up there, but it is a beautiful place.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 8, 2016)

We go for a week every fall. I recommend the west rim CG. It's more secluded and private while the east rim is more convenient to more things. It's easily in our top 3 state parks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2016)

I have never been to this park, but am intrigued. Is it very steep and curvy coming in from the east ?


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 18, 2016)

It is a beautiful place, and I agree one of the nicest parks.

Been a few years, but I don't remember it being steep or curvy at all coming in.  It's at the tail end of a long ridge that runs on up to Chatanooga area.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 18, 2016)

If you go , check out the hang glider cliff down the road. It's fun to watch them jump off that cliff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 18, 2016)

Are the campground area roads level enough for kids to ride bikes?


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Are the campground area roads level enough for kids to ride bikes?



Milkman,
Yes, the entire park has great areas for riding bikes. There are a few steep grades on surface roads, but nothing extremely long at all. The park sits on the top of the mountain ridge, so it's like mainly flat in most places. Kind of up in the clouds if you will (hence the name lol). It's a pretty good climb getting up the ridge on the main road coming into the park but not bad at all. Maybe 6% or so for a few miles. 

The campgrounds are really nice IMO. Very good sites with very spacious and well kept sites. Both campgrounds are right by walking trails that I can only describe as awesome!!! Some of the most scenic views that you will ever find with spectacular waterfalls and views of the canyon floor. I still recommend the west rim for privacy, but neither one is bad and you and your family may like the east rim for some conveniences. Staff was very professional and helpful and bath houses, although somewhat aged, are very well kept and clean. 

As someone stated above, the hang glider launch area down the road is amazing! Watching them drop off that cliff and soar around is very cool. Although IMO they are nuts!

We go every year and don't see that changing (Good Lord willing) for quite some time. Simply a must see park if you ask me! If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 18, 2016)

Watching them fools run and jump out over that cliff made me plain dizzy, since I can barely stand to climb over 15 feet.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 20, 2016)

Been quite a few years since I've been up there. Used to spelunk the caves and climb the walls. May not let you do that anymore.

Was some very fun coosa bass fishing down in the creek if you like playing with smaller fish on ultralite fly gear. They're so hungry they will chase a fly right up to your feet. Caught one "trophy" redeye about 1#. Not sure what they let you do there anymore, but a great very beautify park to sit and watch the sun go down.


----------



## antique41 (Apr 8, 2016)

Probably the wrong person to answer your question as I backpack.  The Bear Creek Backcountry trail is beautiful.  It is by permit only, but I have never met anyone there.  Its on it own plateau so it a climb to get to it, but its worth every step.


----------



## Josh3807 (Apr 13, 2016)

One of my favorite parks.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## georgiabound (Apr 13, 2016)

There were plans to connect trails to the nearby Lula Lake Grant. It is open on 1st and last Saturdays of the month. Or that was how it was the last time I was there. Its been a few years though. LLG was private land that was donated and a LOT of work was done. Bike/hiking trails and scenic views over the south Tennessee/north Georgia area. If you have the chance, check it out.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 17, 2016)

We hiked the west rim today. Stunning trail. We are now planning to go back and camp so that we can explore a bit more. 

Absolutely beautiful hike!!


----------



## AM1 (May 29, 2016)

Just got back. Arrived on Thursday (that works best for us, we seem to beat the crowd in). Got the best spot on the whole place (according to others). I was a little concerned as it was the first time my V6 F150 had pulled our 5k camper that far (2hrs/90 miles). Except for a little slow getting up that last climb from Lafayette to the park up 136, it did great. will definitely have to go back. I like Vogel a bit better, but I guess that's because its closer and more water. But this is a good trip for the family.


----------



## Oldstick (May 29, 2016)

That is perfect, AM!.  

If not mistaken that campsite is on the west side?  And those pics remind me of past trips there with our children hiking down into the canyons.

Before too long our grandchildren will be old enough to experience the grandness of this park, which is a gem for the state of GA.


----------

